
Ask HN: Help me identify an Isaac Asimov story [ANSWERED] - lisper
I am trying to find a story (not sure if it&#x27;s a short story or a novel) by Isaac Asimov that I recall reading many (many!) years ago that is relevant to the current Covid pandemic.  It&#x27;s a murder mystery set in a future where no one ever leaves their house.  All human interactions are conducted via telepresence.  The protagonist is an old-school detective who stirs up the social order by insisting on interviewing suspects face to face.  If anyone recognizes this story please let me know.  Thanks.
======
el_isma
Is it this one?
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Naked_Sun](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Naked_Sun)

~~~
austincheney
It looks like there was a Bruce Willis movie loosely based on this story:
[https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Surrogates](https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Surrogates)

------
hindsightbias
While there may be some disease factor, I think it had more to do with wealth.
Everyone had giant, curated estates in a post-scarcity world. I dont think it
was said they didn’t leave their house - everyone was raised by robots in some
libertarianish utopia of maximum self achievement.

More Puritan-utopia than disease fearing.

~~~
Spooky23
There was a disease connection of sorts.

“Spacers” had limited contact with others, some more limited than others, so
their immune systems couldn’t handle direct exposure to a human from Earth,
which was exclusively populated in teeming enclosed cities.

So they wore nose filters and gloves to avoid contact. I think the general
metaphor was modeled on how the European aristocracy saw the other social
classes.

